# Trovoada - Braga - 8 Setembro 2018



## guimeixen (8 Set 2018 às 11:30)

Mais um dia com instabilidade, este Setembro começa bem.
Deixo-vos aqui os registos desta madrugada e amanhecer. Perdi muitos raios pois não tinha vista para SW mas o raio enorme que consegui apanhar mais tarde já fez com que ficasse satisfeito 
A minha reação quando vi o raio a minha frente a percorrer os céus e depois na máquina : 
Provavelmente vai ficar por muito tempo o melhor raio que apanhei.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Trovão do relâmpago em cima:





Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Trovão do relâmpago em cima:





Elevated thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Elevated thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Elevated thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Elevated thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunrise with thunderstorm anvil and towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunrise crespuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunrise crespuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Mais uns vídeos dos trovões mais fortes:
https://youtu.be/2eBRuzROazo


----------



## Cinza (8 Set 2018 às 12:22)

o som do segundo video é simplesmente divinal. Muitos parabéns.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Set 2018 às 18:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Mais um dia com instabilidade, este Setembro começa bem.
> Deixo-vos aqui os registos desta madrugada e amanhecer. Perdi muitos raios pois não tinha vista para SW mas o raio enorme que consegui apanhar mais tarde já fez com que ficasse satisfeito
> A minha reação quando vi o raio a minha frente a percorrer os céus e depois na máquina :
> Provavelmente vai ficar por muito tempo o melhor raio que apanhei.
> ...


Muito bom.
Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Set 2018 às 21:39)

Cinza disse:


> o som do segundo video é simplesmente divinal. Muitos parabéns.





WHORTAS disse:


> Muito bom.
> Obrigado pela partilha.



Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 23:17)

Ouvir os vídeos com os fones postos é quase como estar aí! Num deles até se houve o pobre do galo a cantar... 
Ganda raio, até já está na tua foto de perfil e tudo!  Belos registos!


----------



## windchill (9 Set 2018 às 21:06)

Muito bom, parabéns!!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Set 2018 às 11:21)

windchill disse:


> Muito bom, parabéns!!


 


João Pedro disse:


> Ouvir os vídeos com os fones postos é quase como estar aí! Num deles até se houve o pobre do galo a cantar...
> Ganda raio, até já está na tua foto de perfil e tudo!  Belos registos!



Obrigado!


----------

